# Icone Application



## balyves (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour!

Je suis en train de faire des tests pour une future application iPad et j'ai réussi à faire des tests de visualisation d'icône en glissant le fichier png à la racine du site web sur lequel je me connecte.

Ma question est simple, comment puis-je récupère l'icône que l'iPad a crée?
J'ai essayé de regardé dans la bib itunes mais rien trouvé qui pourrait ressembler à qqch.

Avez-vous une solution?

merci


----------

